# lotr and harry potter



## thenavdeepdahiya (Feb 15, 2013)

What if during a duel, the harry potter characters including voldermot and his army are transmitted to middle earth in the second century? Voldermot joins forces with sauron and Dumbledore with Gandalf? Harry joins Frodo to get rid of the ring while Hermione and Ron go with merry and pippin?
Wouldn't this world be awesome?


----------



## Sheilawisz (Feb 15, 2013)

That sounds indeed like a great combination, and I think that you can find some fanfictions similar to that if you look for them.

Wizards and Witches from the _Harry Potter_ world would alter the balance of power in Middle-earth, simply because the story of _The Lord of the Rings_ works in a world where Magic is a rather subtle and mysterious force instead of a flashy and more versatile style of Magic.

Middle-Earth regular armies would stand no chance against HP Wizards, while Dumbledore could just teleport all the way from the Shire to Mordor and drop the ring into the fire without the need to travel by foot. Anyway, it sounds like all the changes in Magic could provide a very crazy and entertaining story =)


----------



## thenavdeepdahiya (Feb 16, 2013)

I thought of an alternative
What if all the horcruxes get transported to middle earth, with harry, ron, and hermoine and to destroy the horcruxes they must drop them into the fires of mt. doom. Now sauron finds the horcuxes first and takes up all the power of voldermot.
This ca be epic


----------



## Fae (Feb 16, 2013)

if you cou make everything work, I guess it would be okay, though a bit troublesome and I have to say entirely unnecessary. Both tales are excellent on their own IMO


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 17, 2013)

Personally I think that the LOTR world would unite against the HP world.
I can't see Sauron and Voldermort being friends any time soon and I love the image of Gandalf mounted on a Balrog - flanked by the Nazgul at the head of armies of countless Orcs, Elves, Men.
HP might have the individual power, but Middle Earth has numbers!!! really big numbers...


----------

